# Goodbye Kinky.....



## herpteman (May 4, 2007)

Ok, just got off the phone with the vet and test results are back and things aren't good, I'm afraid...one minute.....:sad::sad::sad:

It turns out that Kinky is suffering with spinal osteopathy and looking at the X-ray results, it's too far advanced to treat in order to give her any sort of life. So, after much soul searching, crying, deliberation, more crying, etc we feel that it's in her best interests to have her euthanised.

It breaks our heart to tell you guys this but because of the wonderful support you've all shown Kinky over the last couple of weeks, we feel this is what she would've wanted.

The vet was wonderful in explaining that we could do further tests, blood culture, etc and be given a long, LONG course of antibiotics but, in her professional opinion, even after all this Kinky would never have the sort of life that we would want for her. 

She was only in our lives for a wee while but she brought so much love, it really does break our heart to do this but because of the condition of her and the infection being so advanced, poor previous husbandry, we feel that this would be what she would want.

So, with a heavy heart, we are letting everyone know that we will be going to say goodbye tomorrow and she'll be coming home to her final resting place underneath the tree at the bottom of our garden, alongside Boo, our Leusistic Texas Ratsnake, who passed away about 6 months ago.

Thanks again for ALL your support, Kinky loves you all.

Goodbye Kinky, we'll miss you. 

Chris.


----------



## tricky (Sep 29, 2007)

awww . sorry it ended up going wrong. at least you tried and hes lucky to have had you .
R.I.P. Kinky !!


----------



## Jibber10 (Feb 6, 2007)

RIP kinky


----------



## littlerosie2004 (May 1, 2006)

I do feel for you. Its never nice to have to make such a decision. Well done for making her final days/weeks the best she could have had, I'm sure she appreciates all you have done.


----------



## indigo_rock_girl (Mar 9, 2008)

Awww i am sorry 
r.i.p


----------



## Adam_R (Sep 26, 2007)

R.I.P kinky this story has actually brought a tear to my eye ........but its whats best for kinky like you say ........so once again R.I.P kinky


----------



## herpteman (May 4, 2007)

Yeah, ditto Charver. Gonna be lost without her. But had to think about what was gonna be best for her. Because of the infection, our other snakes were gonna be at risk too so.....think it's best for her, unfortunately.


----------



## perthchickie (Mar 15, 2008)

So sorry to hear about poor kinky


----------



## Kathryn666 (Dec 16, 2007)

Awwww Chris, I am SO sorry! Poor Kinky. You have done your best for her and have made a very brave decision .

RIP Kinky 

:grouphug:


----------



## Adam_R (Sep 26, 2007)

herpteman said:


> Yeah, ditto Charver. Gonna be lost without her. But had to think about what was gonna be best for her. Because of the infection, our other snakes were gonna be at risk too so.....think it's best for her, unfortunately.


sometimes we gotta do what seems nasty to us to be nice to them eh 
thats the thing its better for her to be in peace than in pain eh 

imo you done your best and you should be proud of what youve done you gave her the best you could ....dont let it get you down you ever need to chat add me to msn


----------



## kyledawelsh (Mar 7, 2008)

Sorry to hear this........R.I.P Kinky:sad:


----------



## Loupy_G (Jan 3, 2008)

R.I.P Kinky, I am so sorry for you..........


----------



## drpjtaylor (Feb 26, 2008)

Very sad to hear the news.
However, this is one snake that will be remembered by many people. The touching story and your updates have gained a lot of interest.
My thoughts along with many others are with you.


----------



## staffrat (Feb 25, 2008)

R.I.P Kinky, sorry for your loss,


----------



## herpteman (May 4, 2007)

Thanks everyone for your kind words. Will be off line shortly. Really not looking forward to tomorrow. Gonna be a really hard day. Don't think I'll be able to concentrate at work much. Hopefully will be able to get away early so that I can say goodbye.


----------



## asm1006 (May 5, 2007)

Aw sorry to hear that hun, been there myself. You did everything you could for her. Take care.xx


----------



## Rob Wallace (Sep 24, 2006)

Bye Bye Kinky ... RIP


----------



## medusa0373 (Mar 18, 2008)

Oh, I am so sorry to hear that, what an absolute shame. Still like you say you have to do the best for the animal. Poor Kinky and poor you.

RIP poor lil snakey.


----------



## hermanlover (Jul 8, 2007)

awwww, i have a lump in my throat now! i have followed the whole story, and it is very clear how much kinky means to you. i am so sorry to hear it has to end like this, but you have made the right decision and im sure everyone will be behind you 100%, you have put the animal first. you certainly dont deserve for this to happen to you, you are such great, caring owners! 

im so sorry to hear this!! hope you are all ok!! (((hugs)))


----------



## cobra759 (Feb 27, 2008)

Sorry to hear of kinky's death.

I'm sad when any snake dies,but corns are such special snakes I think, how many people have got hooked on this wonderful hobby because of the humble corn???????

How many people now realise snakes aren't blood thirsty monsters because of corns???????

Whatever Reptiles I keep in future I'm certain there will always be at least 1 corn in m collection to remind me where I started


----------



## kelly (Mar 3, 2006)

im so so sorry 

r.i.p kinky xxxxxx


----------



## Declan123 (Dec 29, 2007)

So sorry to hear this...Kinky was a RFUK legend.... R.I.P little one


----------



## Iliria (Jan 19, 2007)

r.i.p


----------



## Jude1979 (Mar 25, 2008)

My heart goes out to you i was hoping it would b better news for you, but at least you know you have done ur best for her.... R.I.P. Kinky!


----------



## Grakky (Dec 4, 2007)

Oh no!

so, so sorry to hear that

buh bye kinky, R.I.P

enjoy snakey heaven, there is mice and rats a plenty there x


----------



## Durhamchance (Mar 21, 2008)

So sorry

RIP Kinky


----------



## SelinaRealm (Sep 16, 2006)

HI

This is the first of me noticing this thread...

RIP poor Kinky...

She was lucky to have you in her life at the end as you and Bev have done absolutely everthing you could to help her, and make her more comfortable, unfortuantly though these things are sometimes out of our hands...you made the right decision for her based on her diagnosis...

Once again, RIP Kinky...eace:


----------



## Zodiac (Apr 17, 2008)

rip kinky


----------

